# Metallic Finish



## benjyman345 (Dec 21, 2006)

hello,

I was wondering how do they get that metallic finish on some photographs. It seems that certain parts of the photo (I.e. focus object) has a metallic finish to it. Is this achieved through the use of special paper, inks and is it party achieved through processing of the image digitally or chemically?

Is it possible to achieve this finish using an inkject printer? 
If so what paper is required, where can you buy and what prices are you looking at it and does it require you to use special inks? Any other relevant or interesting information that would be of use?

thanks


----------



## JIP (Dec 22, 2006)

Samples please!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 22, 2006)

Kodak offers a "metallic" finish photographic paper.  I don't know that it's what you are talking about though.  It doesn't really look metallic to me, as much as sort of glossy translucent, or I believe Kodak describes it "as pearlescent".  It's available at www.mpix.com, and other labs I'm sure.

There is also a toner available (from Rockwell, I think), that will turn the black in a silver gelatin print to chrome color.  I've only used it on the entire print, but I suppose it could be used selectively.


----------



## ftops (Dec 26, 2006)

are you talking from film? (i would imagine...)

i dont see how a laser printer would achieve that effect...unless it was in fact in the paper, but ive never heard of that.  do you have a picture?


----------



## benjyman345 (Jan 1, 2007)

yes I am taking both film and digital.


----------



## Mohain (Jan 3, 2007)

I think your referring to prints from a Dye Sub printer. These can sometimes have a metalic look to certain tones.


----------



## cecilc (Jan 4, 2007)

benjyman345 said:


> I was wondering how do they get that metallic finish on some photographs.



Yea, there are many commercial labs that offer that metallic finish as an option for printing. One that I use is WHCC (White House Custom Color) up in Minneapolis ......

And I do believe it's the paper used. And, if that's the case, then any printer should be able to produce that .... 

But that would be a special paper and might have to be ordered from a supplier .... I'm not at all sure that a retailer would necessarily stock that paper.


----------

